# BEFORE OVERCLOCKING (for computers who were ordered from internet or phone)



## !I am Newb! (Jun 25, 2008)

hey there, im just here to pass on a message to as much poeple as possible before its too late fer many... I work at Alienware who makes the highest and greatest computers of all (for a price!) anyways... i have noticed alot of problems with many about overclocking... if your not sure of how to folow instructions that admins has carefully put here... CONTACT THEM TO GET A CLEAR PICTURE (E-mail, IM, ect...) IF its just still too much for you (some dont LIKE to read a bible of instructions  ) you can still call your manufacturer (Alienware, Acer, Hp, ect...) what they WILL do (depending on the manufacturer) guide you carefully through the process. IF its an OEM system (as said in the instruction section for Overclocking) like Dell, HP, ect... THEY WILL WARN YOU BEFORE OVERCLOCKING THAT YOUR WARANTY WILL BE VOID. Alienware, for example, DONT void your Warranty BUT if your computer fries and its due to Overclocking the Waranty wont be Void... we dont void your waranty when Overclocking because we have motherboards capable of sustaining 90 degrees Celcius, PLUS most of the desktops bought has water cooling

NOTE: DO NOT (as I did) overclock your CPU (all Intel Dual Cores and all Intel Quad cores) more than they can take (4.1 Ghz max). there IS an exception with the Intel Core 2 Extreme QX 9770 wich can be Overclocked max to 4.25 Ghz.

another thing... to all those who always wants the best computer: DO NOT buy computers with 8 CPUs... THEY ARE HIGHLY UNSTABLE!!

thanks... 

!I am Newb!


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

How can you work at Alienware when they don't exsit now? (Now part of Dell as the XPS range (I call them 'Dellware') ) Also, nothing beats a custom made computer, PERIOD! :smile:


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Again, Agreed. Fair enough, my PC _was_ bought through an online PC company (Zoom Computers, Indian corporate heritage I think) but its unrecognisable now. The last remaining hardware thats original is the CPU and the SATA2 HDD with the XP partition on it.


----------



## !I am Newb! (Jun 25, 2008)

lazareth1 said:


> How can you work at Alienware when they don't exsit now? (Now part of Dell as the XPS range (I call them 'Dellware') ) Also, nothing beats a custom made computer, PERIOD! :smile:


alienwar is still a manufactuere of high performance computers... HP bought most of our actions but we still make computers... we are FAR from being bankrupted.

A custom made computers that you made yourself doesnt have any warranty for repair... if you break something and dont know what it is your screwed for the most part


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

Alienwar maybe...

Alienware is owned by Dell...completely. Now Voodoo is owned by HP.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20060322-6440.html

http://www.todayintech.info/2006/03/22/alienware-bought-by-dell.html

And there's more where that came from saying alienware was bought by Dell. That was 2 yrs ago mate. Where you been? :smile: 

And the part about the warranty. Every part that you by for your custom PC comes with a warranty. Again where have you been?


----------

